
Scribble: The Racket Documentation Tool - shawndumas
http://docs.racket-lang.org/scribble/
======
spdegabrielle
I like Scribble - I can include math in my documents getting HTML _and_ PDF
(via PdfLaTeX) for free. That and LaTeX makes pretty documents.

~~~
kendalk
Maybe I'm just not getting it, but why is this better than going with straight
LaTeX? Pandoc can be used to convert LaTeX to HTML. So why the need for an
extra layer of complexity? Other than a reason to use a Lisp.

